
Some rightwing pundits call Patreon “hipster welfare” - exolymph
https://mic.com/articles/152700/liberals-are-making-bank-on-a-site-called-patreon-the-right-calls-it-hipster-welfare#.8PeS9iILx
======
daly
" In the history of art, arts patronage refers to the support that kings,
popes and the wealthy have provided to artists such as musicians, painters,
and sculptors." (Wikipedia)

I spent a lot of years around musicians. It is painfully obvious that to make
a living at music is hard. People who make music for a living generally do it
not because "it is what I do" but because "it is what I am". There really is
no choice (similar to some programmers).

When I was at my career income peak I decided that I would send a monthly
check to my favorite musician. There was no expectation that I would get
anything in return, it was "patronage". His music made me happy and his talent
needed support.

Patronage is not a form of welfare. It is "voting with dollars" in some sense.
More important is the idea that art enriches the world much more than it
enriches the artist.

If you have enough income to afford it, write a check for $100 a month to your
favorite artist. Don't expect anything in return except knowing that you are
giving the artist more time to enrich your world. That money will pay for gas
and food to get to the next gig so more people can enjoy the music.

Patronage itself is a lost art. Bring it back.

